# Apple's Music Event



## Terminator02 (Sep 1, 2010)

I will post a video once one comes up.

Highlights:


Spoiler: iOS 4.1 + Game Center



<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0071-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"We've fixed a lot of bugs, proximity, Bluetooth, iPhone 3G. Secondly, we're introducing high dynamic range photos, HD uploads over WiFi, TV rentals..."
"So what are High Dynamic Range photos? Well, when you take an image, it actually takes three separate photos, one with highlights, shadows, and midranges... and it combines them together to make HDR photos."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0075-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0076-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0079-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0082-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Another thing we're adding is Game Center. Game Center is all about multiplayer games. You can challenge your friends or they can challenge you, and if you don't have any friends we'll match you with someone." 
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0088-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So here's Thor, he's one of my 73 friends, and I've got these games that use Game Center and I can look at leaderboards and achievements and everything I've done with my friends..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0091-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0093-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0094-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So that's a peek at many of the things in iOS 4.1... and that is available next week for the iPhone and iPod touch."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0123-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: Epic Game's new GameCenter Game



"I'm happy to be here to introduce a new game using Game Center." "Project Sword is a gorgeous action packed RPG adventure. Everything you see is in realtime."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0104-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0105-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0107-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0112-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0114-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0117-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"That's on a phone! That's pretty remarkable."
"So that's a peek at many of the things in iOS 4.1... and that is available next week for the iPhone and iPod touch."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0123-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: iOS 4.2 sneak peak




"This is all about iPad. All of it is coming to iPad. Wireless printing for iOS."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0129-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"We're adding something really cool called AirPlay. So let me give you a feel for printing. We're in a doc and we want to print, we hit tools, and we hit print..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0130-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0132-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0136-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0138-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0140-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Sow we get a Print Center icon in the dock -- and we can see what job is happening. Now what is AirPlay? Well you know how AirTunes works -- we're changing the name from AirTunes to AirPlay, because you're going to be able to stream video and audio over WiFi to your devices. More on that in a little bit. Let me show you how it works."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0147-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So I have Pandora here, here's some Jack Johnson, multitasking here, let's look at these emails... now multitask over to the web. We can go here (music controls) and stop and start our music. So let's see folders. I can get into jiggle mode here..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0154-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So all of us that use iPhone know and love these features, and we can't wait to get them on our iPads. So when is this coming out? November, and it will be a free update."





Spoiler: new iPod Shuffle



"So let's start off with the iPod shuffle. We thought we could make a really affordable player that is super easy to use. The second generation was even better. The third generation we took off the buttons..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0173-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"But people clearly missed the buttons... so what are gonna do? The new iPod shuffle."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0175-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0177-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0178-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"You can clip it on and go. It's got some great features. Small and wearable, easy to use with the buttons. It's got playlists. It can speak the playlists. You can pick one that you want, you can have multiple playlists on your shuffle. We're adding genius playlists."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0184-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"And voiceover... and 15 hours of music. This little tiny thing. THis is what the packaging looks like... it's really cute! And it comes in 5 colors. And it sells for just $49."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0185-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0186-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0190-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: new iPod Nano



"We're just getting started. So now let's look at the iPod nano. Here's the first gen."
"The next generation we took it to aluminum, third generation..." Nothing? "The fourth generation... so what can we do to make this better? We'd like to make it smaller, so we eliminate the clickwheel, so we need to make it touch based, and then we make it multitouch." "The new iPod nano has multitouch" It's like a tiny iPod touch!
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0195-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0199-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0200-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0203-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"It's super easy to use, and so small, we're able to put a clip on it too. It's 46% smaller and 42% lighter. It's got a clip so no more armbands. Hard volume buttons. Nike+. It works in 29 different languages. And 24 hours battery life."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0208-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0209-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0211-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So take a look at some of these screens. You've got all different ways to access your music, you've got Nike+, this is what it's like to scroll through it... that's what albums look like..."
"This is the iPod nano. So, let me just flick some of the screens here. I can go right into music. I go into artists. I want to find Ella Fitzgerald, and I can just find a song."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0222-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0223-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"I can swipe right and go through, or I can hold down any place and go to the home screen. Here's some other screens -- radio, podcasts, photos... now I listen to albums a lot, let's say I want that on the front page -- I can just move it like other iOS devices..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0225-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0226-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0230-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Let's say I clip it on upside down... I just take my two fingers and rotate it. Now I'd like to show you some photos on it..." "I live a lot of my life upside down." "So that gives you an idea of the iPod nano."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0232-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0234-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Six colors total. "It's still amazing to hold this much music in your hands. It sells for $149 for the 8GB version, $179 for the 16GB version..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0237-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />





Spoiler: new iPod Touch



"The touch has been a remarkable product for us. It's become the most popular iPod. People call it an iPhone without the phone -- it's also an iPhone without the contract!. But it's also become the #1 portable game player in the world."
"The iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined! It's got over 50% marketshare for portable gaming worldwide. And over a billion and a half games and entertainment downloads have been made just for the iPod touch alone."
"So what are we going to do with this? We're going to make it even better. It's even thinner! It's even more beautiful."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0251-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0252-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />(this is the old ipod touch)
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0253-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"The new iPod touch has our amazing Retina Display in it. 4x the pixels at 326 ppi, 24 bit color, LED backlit."
"It is now in the iPod touch. The A4 chip, the same that powers the iPhone. 3 axis gyro, iOs 4.1... and a front facing camera and FaceTime."
"A rear camera as well with HD video. 40 hours of music playback."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0259-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0260-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0263-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Here's the forward facing camera, here's the rear. You can trim movies on your phone, you can use iMovie. And of course you can do FaceTime -- not just with other touches, but with iPhones too."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0266-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0269-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So all of this on an iPod touch -- we're very excited about this. An 8GB model for $229, 32GB for $299, and 64GB for $399. And they're available next week."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0273-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


All of the iPods are available next week.


Spoiler: iTunes 10 + Ping



"Now, as you know iPods are part of a great duet with iTunes. iTunes is pretty remarkable. People have downloaded 11.7b songs from iTunes. Over 450m TV episodes. 100m movies, 35m books. 160m accounts with credit cards and 1-click. It's the number one online media store in the world."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0293-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Today we're really excited to launch iTunes 10... now this is the logo we've been living with for a decade. We thought it was appropriate that since we're about to surpass CD sales... it may be time to ditch the CD. So here is the new logo."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0295-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0296-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So what's new? We've made it more elegant and simple. Here's list view, now you notice that in list view, the album column just repeats the name -- now we have a hybrid view where it shows album art in place of that."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0300-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0301-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Of course we have Cover Flow, and we have the iTunes store. Now one of the biggest things we focused on with iTunes is discovery. How do you find out about new stuff? People are always asking, what are my friends listening to? What are my favorite artists up to? There must be a better way."
"In iTunes 10 we're announcing Ping -- it's a social network for music. It's like Facebook and Twitter meet iTunes. It's all about music."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0307-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0309-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0310-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0311-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Built right into iTunes is Ping -- you see all your recent activity. Here's a post from an artist -- Lady Gaga. You can find people just by typing in their name. If they've said 'you can follow me' you can follow them with just a click."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0312-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0314-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"You can get customized top ten charts of just what people are downloading that you follow."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0316-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0317-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0319-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0320-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Super easy to use, and again, most of us will live in our feed right here. So, Ping is for social music discovery. You can follow people and you can be followed. Most artists will hold their hand up and say 'you can follow me' -- you can hold your hand up and say that as well, or you can say 'people can follow me but I have to approve who follows me.' Then you can set up a circle of friends. You can have you and your 10 buddies but no one else."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0328-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"You can get as private or as public as you want, and it's super simple to set up. You can post your opinions and thoughts when you want to..."
"I'd love to show it to you right now."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0329-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0331-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So here's my new hybrid view... it doesn't take any extra space. So I'm going to click Ping. This is my feed. I'm following Jack Johnson, he posted some photos. I guess he's on tour. And Philip has written a post -- I can write a comment too. I don't know how to spell.... and I can post a comment."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0333-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Here's a song, Eddie has posted a song, I can preview it. And I can just buy it if I want to -- I can see all the songs on that album, listen to anyone that I want... real simple."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0336-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Here's a post from Katie." "So below Katie is Lady Gaga, here's a video..."
"There we go. There's concerts down here."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0340-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0342-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0343-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Here you can see that it says Steve is going to this tour... all the activity I've done is available to my family or circle of friends, or anyone I want to see it. It's a social network for music... make sense?"
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0345-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0346-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0347-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Now, Ping is not just available on your computer. It's available on your iPhone and your iPod touch. It's showing up right in the iTunes store. Ping, it's a social network for music, created by Apple, and it's built into iTunes. iTunes 10 is available today."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0348-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0352-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


iTunes 10 is available today.


Spoiler: new Apple TV



"So, iOS, iPods, iTunes... not bad for one day. But we've got one more thing. Actually it's one more hobby."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0357-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0358-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Of course I'm talking about Apple TV. Now, it hasn't been a big hit, but people who have them, love them and they use them a lot."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0360-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
So what have we learned from our users? They want hollywood movies and TV shows whenever they want. It's not complicated. They don't want amateur hour. They want HD -- everyone wants HD. They want to pay lower prices for content. They don't want a computer on their TV -- they have computers. They go to their TVs for entertainment."
"They don't want to manage storage. They don't want to think about -- they just want to watch movies and TV shows. And they don't want to sync to a computer. And they want whatever hardware we have to be silent, cool, and small."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0371-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So this is what we've learned. It's different than what a lot of companies think..."
"So we made something new."
"This is the new Apple TV."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0373-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
It's small -- a 4th of the size of the current ATV. It looks like a small hockey puck.
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0375-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Matte black. Around back it's got HDMI, USB, optical audio and Ethernet.
Wifi 802.11n
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0383-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0385-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"It's got a great remote. It's about movies and TV shows -- it's all HD when the content is available. We've gone to the rental model for this -- you rent everything."
"It's all rentals and you don't store anything on it -- you just rent them."
"You stream content from your computer if you want to. There's no syncing required. Stunning photo slideshows. And, it's silent cool and tiny."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0395-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0396-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So what about content? iTunes has the largest online library of movies and hd movies iin the world. You can rent them for $4.99 the day they come out on DVD. Now, to buy TV shows it used to be $2.99 -- people said that was too expensive. Now they're going to be $.99"
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0398-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"Remember, these are commercial free. Now this is a big step for some of the studios to make. So we have ABC and Fox. We think the rest of the studios will see the light."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0400-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0401-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"In addition to renting, you can also stream Netflix."
"You can also watch anything you want on YouTube. You can get photos from Flickr and MobileMe. And you can stream content from your computer."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0405-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0406-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0407-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So this is what the UI looks like. It's really simple. Here's top movies, here's what you see. You want to rent -- single click and you're renting."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0408-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0410-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"And you can see the tomato meter up there for the first time."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0412-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0414-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0415-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"TV shows, again, top TV shows. Click a button, $.99, you've rented a show. You can start watching in seconds. So that's TV shows. On the internet you can watch Netflix, YouTube, Podcasts..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0418-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0419-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"This gives you a feel for Netflix. And, my own computer, I can get in there and listen to my content or anything else..."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0420-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"I have one right here. You can see the kind of slideshows you can get on it. Let me go into top movies... this is all live. Let me go rent one. Iron Man. I can watch a free preview of course. I can just scroll down -- I can see what other movies the actors were in."
"So I can rent for $4.99. And within a few seconds it's going to tell me it's ready. So let's get started."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0423-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0425-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Steve just skipped ahead a bunch of chapters, no lag whatsoever. Video quality looks pretty good.
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0426-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0427-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So that's movies, let's go onto TV shows. They all show up in one place here. In each season it shows me how many episodes I haven't seen."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0429-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Now streaming TV. An episode of Glee. It looks really, really good.
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0433-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Now Steve is demoing Netflix. "I can watch any one of these movies. This is by far the best implementation of Netflix too. It's easy to use and the quality is great."
Now we're seeing some streaming content from "Steve's" computer.
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0434-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0436-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0439-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"So that gives you an overview of Apple TV. Now let me show you something else that's really cool. We talked about AirPlay before. One of the things we can do with AirPlay is stream content from an iPad to an Apple TV."
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0440-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0441-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
"You're going to be able to be watching a movie, push it to your TV, and finish watching it there. You're going to be able to push photos from your iPad to your TV... it's going to be pretty cool."
"The price of Apple TV was $229... users said they'd like to see it more affordable. So we're gonna lower the price, from $299... to just $99."
The Apple TV will be available in 4 weeks.
<img src="http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/ipod-liveblog-2010-0452-rm-eng.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


FINALLY, wow that took forever, time for some food
PS. Coldplay closed out the event
<a href="http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/01/live-from-apples-fall-2010-event/" target="_blank">Source</a>


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 1, 2010)

No new iPod Touch then... 

Then again, the new Nano is now basically an "iTouch" and I kinda like it. Might get that.

Oh, and


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 1, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> No new iPod Touch then...
> 
> Then again, the new Nano is now basically an "iTouch" and I kinda like it. Might get that.
> 
> Oh, and


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 1, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> R2DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SifJar (Sep 1, 2010)

Can the new Nano use apps? There's no mention of it, so I'm guessing no... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I guess it'll have to get jailbroken for that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (obv I don't mean regular iPhone apps, I mean ones made specially for the Nano)


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 1, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Can the new Nano use apps? There's no mention of it, so I'm guessing no...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder that myself


----------



## raulpica (Sep 1, 2010)

Things I'm interested in:

iOS 4.1 (HDR photos, Game center)
Epic's new game
iPod Nano (sexay!)

Not bad, I hope I'll be able to put iOS 4.1 on my iPhone 4 soon. 
Woah, that new game looks sexay! I wonder how it will play. Might buy it, especially if it supports multiplayer.
...And I wouldn't ever have thought it, but after getting used to iTunes, I might even consider an iPod Nano, even if it kinda goes against my already having an iPhone 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it still seems nice, especially for running.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh man... Apple, please don't drop your support for the 2g iPod touch ;_;
You released my model a year ago, you CAN'T DROP SUPPORT! Please!
:/
But if the support stays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love to see the gamecenter ^,^

The iPod nano looks kinda cool, but... xD
Really apple? xD

iPod shuffle = 1st gen iPod shuffle but a bit smaller, and the battery lasts less...
(Once, I had lost my shuffle, half a year later, I found it. Happy I was, it seemed it was still turned on...
I plugged-in my earbuds, and I heard music XD  HALF A YEAR! A BATTERY o.O)

New iPod touch is err... Like always, a generation further :/
A bit slimmer, 'better' battery, better performance.
But they have added cameras, didn't expect that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and retina
Newest iPhone to iPod touch = iPhone - gps, light censor, phone, and 3g... 
xD

Myeah, my opinion


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

AppleTV: Streaming's gonna be the gotcha for me. If it'll play my xvids and such, then cool. I'm thinking it probably won't.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2010)

Whoa. I don't really care for Apple products aside from their asthetics, capacity, and functionality. I'm more of appreciative of whoever Apple's product designer and marketer is, I've been a non-Apple user for a while now, just looking in from outside, until recently...

I just upgraded my Zune80(GB) to an iPod Classic 160GB a few weeks ago. I did it mainly for the capacity upgrade and to finally own an iPod and see if I like it. Well, aside from the GUI/interface of the actual iPod/iTunes, it's pretty good (I LOVED the Zune GUI and it;s software's GUI as well). I even dropped it on a hard cement surface while walking home, it bounced a couple feet away, and it still works, just a few paint dings!

So, I think the Shuffle and Nano redesigns are... UGGO. But I haven't had the chance to hold it in my hands, so I'm just talking out of my ass. A little _too_ small this time, Apple. At least they'll cash in on people who lose 'em like pennies and want to buy back another one. The $50 price tag on the Shuffle is reallllly gonna make Apple bank. I know a ton of people who want to pick up an MP3 player still in this day and age, but always complain about pricetags and complications. There's no longer and excuse with this new Shuffle out.

All in all, I don't personally care about any of these announcements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**Pats iPod Classic**


----------



## basher11 (Sep 1, 2010)

the hell is with the new ipod nano >


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 1, 2010)

this is what i've been waiting for, i'm seriously considering buying an Itouch now. The 3g wasn't worth the money, but this is. damn it's nice. Hopefully it'll be on sale soon here in europe.


----------



## frazzledazzle (Sep 1, 2010)

anyway to import an ipod touch from america? theres quite a difference in the prices, about £50


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 1, 2010)

I really want that iPod Touch 4.  I can't believe that I bought my ipod touch 8gb 2g(MC model) for $200 last years November when I could have bought this this year for the 30 dollars more.  Now I need to sell my iPod Touch 2G ASAP.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2010)

Also:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "The iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined! It's got over 50% marketshare for portable gaming worldwide. And over a billion and a half games and entertainment downloads have been made just for the iPod touch alone."



*LOLNO*


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 1, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I really want that iPod Touch 4.  I can't believe that I bought my ipod touch 8gb 2g(MC model) for $200 last years November when I could have bought this this year for the 30 dollars more.  Now I need to sell my iPod Touch 2G ASAP.



Woah, your post made me think about I might be selling my iPod for the new 4g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got the same model as you btw

Together with my old ds, with original r4, I might be selling them for the new one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would get about 150 euro's for those (including the service of jailbreaking for free, and the r4 for ds, including installing random wanted stuff on iPod touch, and instructions for roms homebrew on ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Might even be a bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and don't worry, I've got a DSi with ak2i ^^

That would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm seriously considering this...
I have never ever sold anything of my own older properties xD


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Also:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I was a bit skeptical about that statement by Steve Jobs, but while Apple love to flash their products, they aren't liars. It might not have the best GAMES, but it has the most sales. Apple is becoming a serious contender in this handheld market and neither competitor seem to care.


----------



## spruced (Sep 1, 2010)

What the hell have they done to the nano?  DNW


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 1, 2010)

iPod Nano is now officially useless. A tiny touchscreen?! Really? Its not practical. Sure I reckon your UI is very usable Apple but its not gonna be practical for scrolling through albums (due to the small size of the screen). You've had to enlarge the fonts etc. to make it usable meaning there's a lot less room on the screen for anything else. This is by far the worst looking Apple product I have ever seen.


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

spruced said:
			
		

> What the hell have they done to the nano?  DNW



God, this again? Why is everyone bitching about the Nano when the only real downfall is the price? Apart from that, you don't NEED a camera on a Nano, there is iPhone and iPod touch for that. It looks much better now, and the GUI is great.


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> iPod Nano is now officially useless. A tiny touchscreen?! Really? Its not practical. Sure I reckon your UI is very usable Apple but its not gonna be practical for scrolling through albums (due to the small size of the screen). You've had to enlarge the fonts etc. to make it usable meaning there's a lot less room on the screen for anything else. This is by far the worst looking Apple product I have ever seen.



ROFL, people said the same about the iPad...useless, etc...now look at it.


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it is a weird statement that "iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined"... Is that counting all the iPod touch "generations" combined? Does it count all the DS versions? Would it be fair to count all GBA's as well? Also, the iPod is primarily an mp3 player... so It isn't really fair in that sense either. Do they count sonys mp3 players?

I don't know, but I just don't like that statement as it was made. "We sell more game consoles than sony and nintendo combined"


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I think it is a weird statement that "iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined"... Is that counting all the iPod touch "generations" combined? Does it count all the DS versions? Would it be fair to count all GBA's as well? Also, the iPod is primarily an mp3 player... so It isn't really fair in that sense either. Do they count sonys mp3 players?
> 
> I don't know, but I just don't like that statement as it was made. "We sell more game consoles than sony and nintendo combined"


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I think it is a weird statement that "iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined"... Is that counting all the iPod touch "generations" combined? Does it count all the DS versions? Would it be fair to count all GBA's as well? Also, the iPod is primarily an mp3 player... so It isn't really fair in that sense either. Do they count sonys mp3 players?
> 
> I don't know, but I just don't like that statement as it was made. "We sell more game consoles than sony and nintendo combined"


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 1, 2010)

I love how they counted it as a gaming device too and made it seem like people buy it as a main gaming portable


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I love how they counted it as a gaming device too and made it seem like people buy it as a main gaming portable



Still, the iPod touch graphics engine > Sony > Nintendo, no one can doubt that.

Let's hope the 3DS is better than a Retina display.


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I'm sorry HBK. But you're talking complete bollocks.
Only downfall to the iPod Nano=Price?!?! 
NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!!! Look at it. The tiny touchscreen is entirely impractical. Music library scrolling will be a LOT more labourious and selecting music a bit more finnicky. The small screen couple with touch screen input means the fonts have had to be enlarged a good bit to be usable (even then i reckon you still could miss) The iPad is a bit pointless in my opinion but it at least has great internet browsing and simple note taking applications. 
I agree you don't need a camera on a Nano. I thought it was stupid that they added it in but it was really just because they were struggling to think of a way to improve the design (which was a perfectly great design btw. Easy to use, navigate etc.)
The $149 is entirely reasonable in my opinion. Comes in at just under £100. Perfectly fine price for an Apple product.

I know I shouldn't be this impassioned about hating a product I've never used or even seen but I think those who think it looks terrible are perfectly justified in saying it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 1, 2010)

The iPod is a gaming device now?


Uh, yeah... I don't think so.


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Sep 1, 2010)

The new ipod shuffle is a bit "Meh" and so is itunes 10 but I love the other stuff, apple have really done alot with the nano, can't wait for a mini doodle jump


----------



## HBK (Sep 1, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> No, I'm sorry HBK. But you're talking complete bollocks.
> Only downfall to the iPod Nano=Price?!?!
> NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!!! Look at it. The tiny touchscreen is entirely impractical. Music library scrolling will be a LOT more labourious and selecting music a bit more finnicky. The small screen couple with touch screen input means the fonts have had to be enlarged a good bit to be usable (even then i reckon you still could miss) The iPad is a bit pointless in my opinion but it at least has great internet browsing and simple note taking applications.
> I agree you don't need a camera on a Nano. I thought it was stupid that they added it in but it was really just because they were struggling to think of a way to improve the design (which was a perfectly great design btw. Easy to use, navigate etc.)
> ...



Entirely impractical? Please, Apple aren't stupid. Music scrolling, people will get used to it. Humans aren't used to change, it's in our nature. Use that for a month and you'll get used to it.

It's nice in the UK, maybe, but US = Euro, and here in Portugal we are screwed. Best thing is to order from Amazon or something, at least the conversion rate is done properly.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the news round up. Appreciated!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 1, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Entirely impractical? Please, Apple aren't stupid. Music scrolling, people will get used to it. Humans aren't used to change, it's in our nature. Use that for a month and you'll get used to it.
> 
> It's nice in the UK, maybe, but US = Euro, and here in Portugal we are screwed. Best thing is to order from Amazon or something, at least the conversion rate is done properly.


It'll get a price hike to about £120 in the UK probably. EU/UK prices are always higher than the US ones. The iPod Touch 32GB price works out to be £180 or so in a direct conversion from that video but I paid £210 for my 3rd Gen Touch.

I was a bit over the top but I still think my dislike of the design is justified. Admittedly I don't like iPod Nanos in general. I think there are many better players for the same price range but this just killed it for me. I hope Apple aren't this stupid but I fear it will be quite nasty to use.  Tiny touch screen just screams problems to me.


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> -quote snip-
> 
> Well, if you consider ONLY games, I won't ever get a touch. But if you're talking about everything put together, I would probably choose it because it can do things that neither handheld can. However, this is not gaming, therefore it shouldn't be taken too seriously.
> 
> Apple relies on third parties to make games, and not themselves.



Well, yeah... I own a 2nd generation ipod touch, and I love it a lot!! The sound quality is excellent! But the gaming is horrible most of the time. and there's ONE thing responsible in my experience: The controls. the lack of haptic feedback really makes it sooo difficult to play a game using a virtual d-pad...

So, the only thing I have against them is the way they are say that they make better / more selling handheld game consoles than ninty and sony combined...


----------



## SifJar (Sep 1, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Also:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking....I fail to see your point...It's still useless and pointless.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

I actually like the new nano. Throw a little velcro on the back and slap it on the dash of my car. If the touchscreen layout is good then it'd be a lot easier changing playlists without monkeying with a scroll wheel and buttons and wrapping my car around a tree in the process. Seriously, seems like it'd be just the thing as a tiny little car jukebox. Price is a little steep though.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with Mthr, the new nano looks pretty neat. I'm sure most people called using a wheel for choosing music was completely impractical, now look

Damn spleling mistakes


----------



## Gnargle (Sep 1, 2010)

Best thing about this conference was the new Coldplay song...
HOORAY!


----------



## Dr Eggman (Sep 1, 2010)

Some small observations Apple Tech Specs

*Cameras, photos, and video*

Video recording, HD (720p) up to 30 frames per second with audio; *still photos (960 x 720) with back camera*

Photo and video *geo tagging* over Wi-Fi

*Input and output*

3.5-mm stereo headphone *minijack*
*Microphone*

Sensors

Three-axis gyro
Accelerometer
*Ambient light sensor*

Just a few things i noticed in the site that were kinda overlooked.


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2010)

I think the nano looks good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean: You don't buy a nano if you want a large display. You don't buy a nano if you don't care about any display. This is what the ipod touch and the ipod shuffle is for... So I think it looks sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I'm satisfied with my touch, I'd like a nano for when I'm out running or something... or going to parties... I want music with me, but the touch can be too big sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eggman: Input and output what? sound input via microphone? sound output via speakers?... also: microphone? Built in or available via headphones? Ambient light sensor? I'm pretty sure this is all available with every itouch / iphone from gen 2 and onward... and what's a minijack? 3.5 mm is 3.5 mm.... that's standard...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 1, 2010)

Wtf Dungeon Hunter 2 already?  No wai!

And I like the look of the new nano, but what about the video playability?  They didn't say anything about it, and it looks too small to watch videos anyways, plus the screen in square.


----------



## Krestent (Sep 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Wtf Dungeon Hunter 2 already?  No wai!
> 
> And I like the look of the new nano, but what about the video playability?  They didn't say anything about it, and it looks too small to watch videos anyways, plus the screen in square.


No video.

How long do you think before a jailbreak?


----------



## casidepro (Sep 1, 2010)

microphone! im definetly gonna buy this


----------



## alidsl (Sep 1, 2010)

@Krestent: I'm not sure about a jailbreak, it would be nice but it depends how the nano turns out
I think that you would have to download jailbroken apps on the computer and copy it across though


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 1, 2010)

darn you you lousy scumbags for making the new ipod touch so great. i should have waited!!!


----------



## SifJar (Sep 1, 2010)

If the Nano gets a jailbreak and gets some cool apps, like video playback and an alarm (even if it doesn't have external speakers, it can flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), it could be a pretty cool little device, especially if its well priced (haven't seen any GBP prices yet, they're usually a bit worse than the USD prices). As it is though, I think its a little too limited in use. You can pick up a cheap(ish) Sony or Samsung or whatever touch screen media player with music and video, in very small form factors, which are probably better value.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesomeness!n Though a lot of this I was expecting, I'll admit I was surprised by some of these announcements.

First off, that game using the Unreal engine looks absolutely fantastic! It puts other so-called "iDevice graphical showcases" to shame!

Also, MAN, iPod Shuffles are getting ridiculously small! I can imagine myself misplacing it already...

That new iPod Nano... Mehh, I dunno about it. It seems too limited and dumbed down compared to the full-featuredness of the older ones. Can it still ply video on that tiny, weird-aspect-ratio screen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, yeah, I was expecting that new iPod Touch. Everything I had imagined they'd add, they added. Still cool, though.

Finally, *MAN* I'm excited for that new Apple TV.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 1, 2010)

The iPod Nano looks ridiculous!


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 1, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Also, MAN, iPod Shuffles are getting ridiculously small! I can imagine myself misplacing it already...
> 
> That new iPod Nano... Mehh, I dunno about it. It seems too limited and dumbed down compared to the full-featuredness of the older ones. Can it still ply video on that tiny, weird-aspect-ratio screen?


I think the iPod Shuffle is bigger than the last one acutally to make room for the buttons.

iPod Nano appears to have no video playback. No icon for it at least. There's a new f- you from the guys at Apple. Remember how we gave you video on the last 2 nanos? Expected us to continue this? Nah!! if you want videos buy an iPod Touch


----------



## nando (Sep 1, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> iPod Nano appears to have no video playback. No icon for it at least. There's a new f- you from the guys at Apple. Remember how we gave you video on the last 2 nanos? Expected us to continue this? Nah!! if you want videos buy an iPod Touch





you make it sound as if you bought an ipod nano before you are required to upgrade to the new nano. you can skip generations you know.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 1, 2010)

I know but video's a pretty standard thing on small MP3 players these days. e.g. the Creative Zen (original). Removing it just removes another nice product feature (remember, iTunes has the biggest library of music videos available legally online. You can't use anything else with iTunes so...)


----------



## Elritha (Sep 1, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> I think it is a weird statement that "iPod touch outsells Nintendo and Sony portables combined"... Is that counting all the iPod touch "generations" combined? Does it count all the DS versions? Would it be fair to count all GBA's as well? Also, the iPod is primarily an mp3 player... so It isn't really fair in that sense either. Do they count sonys mp3 players?
> 
> I don't know, but I just don't like that statement as it was made. "We sell more game consoles than sony and nintendo combined"


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 1, 2010)

As some as you know I need a new iPod and I was thinking of getting a new nano and then i remembered that today was the musical festival and after looking at the new new Nano, I'm going to stick with 5th gen. No video? That's so stupid. Who the hell at Apple thought "Oh we should make the Nano as big as a Shuffle with no video!" That was completely idiotic. I like my click wheel too D< No more games on the new Nano either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Touch - good
Shuffle - same as before
Nano - sucks


----------



## alidsl (Sep 1, 2010)

If the nano is using iOS (which it is) there will be games, apple will release a nano SDK and everyone will be happy


----------



## casidepro (Sep 1, 2010)

does anyone actually know how many megapixels the camera's have?


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> As some as you know I need a new iPod and I was thinking of getting a new nano and then i remembered that today was the musical festival and after looking at the new new Nano, I'm going to stick with 5th gen. No video? That's so stupid. Who the hell at Apple thought "Oh we should make the Nano as big as a Shuffle with no video!" That was completely idiotic. I like my click wheel too D< No more games on the new Nano either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would agree if i had not bought a new touch about 2 months ago because i thought they completely ditched the camera idea


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 1, 2010)

The new iPod touch seems cool, but I'll just wait until my 2nd gen is almost dead to get it. No rush for me.


----------



## Dr Eggman (Sep 1, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> Eggman: Input and output what? sound input via microphone? sound output via speakers?... also: microphone? Built in or available via headphones? Ambient light sensor? I'm pretty sure this is all available with every itouch / iphone from gen 2 and onward... and what's a minijack? 3.5 mm is 3.5 mm.... that's standard...



That was just copypasta from the link for those to lazy to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Input via Mic is the new built-in mic. (Check the Voice memo's page)
Ambient light sensor: i wasn't sure about that, someone referenced it when comparing the iPod touch.

ALSO:

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU

The freakin' touch is 249.99 here. Plus our shitty 13% HST! Fuck that. I'm going to buy it online from the USA. The dollars are just about the same now.

Anyone know of a good site that would ship to Canada? I was thinkin' Amazon.com


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Sep 2, 2010)

No redesign for the iPod Touch 4 like the iPhone? I mean yah it's smaller...but that's not what I was hoping for.

I think it's cool that they're adding video recording and all, but again something the iPhone already has.

The only cool thing I see is that the battery life is extended by quite a bit.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I'm going to get the new Touch next week.  I only need $64 by then, since I have the rest already.

I'm loving it though...Finally, a camera and built-in mic.  Can't wait.  I don't think I'm going to jailbreak though (Even when a jailbreak is released), unless I really want emulators, which is the only reason I would.  I'm fine paying for apps I will actually use.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 2, 2010)

itunes 10 now will be overbloated, i don't want intrusive behaviour, if i wanted friends or random people adding me i would sign up for facebook, all i need itunes to do is sync my music and that is it, i am so glad i migrated to media monkey.

as for that nano, dam! it is way too small, how are you going to use the touch screen on such a tiny display, a thumb would cover the whole screen, you would need baby hands to use it lol not so bothered about the touch, i recently brought my current touch a couple of months ago, i won't be upgrading to the touch 4 64gb for a while yet, it will be £400 in the UK so not buying it now, i will wait till i can get it for £200.

edit: amazon have the touch 4 64gb for £329!


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping for this to be an announcement for a web-based event that gets you free apple products.

I don't care about their shit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not unless announcing new versions of their shit makes the old versions go down to under $50, since fucking handheld media players aren't worth the kind of money apple sells them for. Hell, I'd buy an iPod Touch, and ONLY an iPod Touch, but they're so freakin' expensive. I mean, if they can't show you 3D like a 3DS and can't play console games, then they're not worth the price.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Uh huh... what's with the hate?  As much as I love some other media players, the iPod Touch is really hard to beat just because of the sheer amount of apps.


The iPod touch is great not because of the number of apps on the App Store. It was one of the first of its kind in touch screen mp3s that was executed well. Sure, there are great apps, but I always like to believe quality not quantity.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 2, 2010)

The new iPod Touch looks quite nice. I'll stick with my Zune, though.
The iPod Nano is extremely silly. You shouldn't have touch-control on a device that small.
The Apple TV is okay. I wish Apple hadn't went the renting route. I prefer to own stuff instead of rent.

Oh well.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If the nano is using iOS (which it is) there will be games, apple will release a nano SDK and everyone will be happy


No it isn't. Apple have said it is NOT iOS, it just shares a similar UI.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it is using iOS, just a different version

in the nano section


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can just move it like other iOS devices..


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Uh huh... what's with the hate?



What's with the hate? The hate is because iPod Touches are hundreds of dollars overpriced.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

yet it manages to be one of the most popular mp3 players


----------



## Dr Eggman (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> $229 for an 8GB model is hardly over priced...




I wish. I don't know where in Canada you are, but it's Launching here @ 249.99. PLUS the fuckin' 13%HST. That's $282.49. Wonderful.

I'm still looking for a place to buy it online. But sadly, Amazon.com is only shipping to US, and everywhere that ships to Canada has it for 249.99. 
My heart goes out to the UK people. 1st of all, in Pounds, then VAT too? That really sucks.

If anyone should stumble on a good site that would ship it to Canada @ 229.99. No tax. Then Please do enlighten me.

Although I have to admit. It is a good mp3 player. And I like slim sexy things


----------



## anime4ever (Sep 2, 2010)

Ipod nano is not using IOS. It's just the look. So there will not be anything such as jailbreak.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> $229 for an 8GB model is not too bad...


That's $175 more than I'm willing to pay. It's not worth $229. That's an even worse deal than how overpriced the PS3 is.


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Sep 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ps3 is not over priced and so is this ipod touch. Snap out of the world your in.


----------



## murkurie (Sep 2, 2010)

might sell my ipod touch 2g, and buy a 4g, apple's pricing for memory is annoying though.

though I'll continue to use my zuneHD for media, it's just better. It's great to own both.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Well I mean if you think any MP3 player with even half the functions of the iPod Touch is worth only $50, you're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, PS3 has no games. When has a console without games NOT been overpriced?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> Ipod nano is not using IOS. It's just the look. So there will not be anything such as jailbreak.



Did you even read the nano section
He clearly says "like my _other_ ios devices"


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the round up of the event, nice post.

New iPod Nano looks so ugly, I wouldn't want that even if I got it as a present. iPod Touch looks so sexy again though, just an amazing device.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overpricing shit is how you make money! Its called profit!!! If you don't like it then move to China where its Communist rule.


----------



## Thunderboyx (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the ipod nano should have been the ipod shuffle...

Its too small for me, gonna stick with my ipod touch


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....Yeah, but $229 is also the minimum price for a first gen iPod Touch REFURBISHED. That's WAAAAAAY too overpriced.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Sounds like you don't have a job or any way to make money.


Exactly. There are 0 jobs around here, no way for me to get to any jobs, and I can't get an allowance because we're really tight on money here.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> ....Yeah, but $229 is also the minimum price for a first gen iPod Touch REFURBISHED. That's WAAAAAAY too overpriced.


I'm sure you can find a 1st Gen one for a LOT cheaper than that. Take a quite search on eBay for instance. They definitely shouldn't be charging that much for the original model fixed up a bit.
In fact you can find 2nd Gen ones for $100 or so on eBay. Take a search yourself, quite a lot of the auctions are coming to a close.

Also if lack of funds is the problem you shouldn't be looking at a top-end media player anyway let alone complaining they're overpriced. If you've got money issues you don't get luxury items e.g. MP3 Players. I know its a bit much but you can't expect a player like this to cost sub-$50. I did a quick look on Amazon and got these results for MP3 players under $50. Its the low-end 2-4GB players mainly. An iPod Touch has a lot more hardware in it than those players.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want a media player that can play my music and use the iPod Touch / iPhone Robot Unicorn Attack application AND surf the net.

I have a different one, but I hate it because it's a chinese ripoff that isn't worth shit and doesn't do anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This means the only choice I have is to stick with the MP3 player I hate and would rather trash, or buy an iPod Touch.

I can't buy from eBay, either, since my mom doesn't trust it....


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, all I have to say is tough luck. Sorry I ninja-editted my post to add some more helpful info such as an Amazon search for $25-50 players. There are some old, used iPod Nanos coming up though. Or a Creative Zen MX (I own an original Zen and can vouch for their good quality). No apps or anything but a 1st Gen iPod Touch will have trouble running 90% of the newer Apps anyway.


----------



## iFish (Sep 2, 2010)

1st Gen iPod Touch does not even have iOS4.... And never will


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 2, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> 1st Gen iPod Touch does not even have iOS4.... And never will


*sigh* Does that really matter in the grand scheme of things? He wants an iPod Touch (even though he can't afford one) so the most likely one he can get is a 1st Gen one off eBay. iOS4 adds a load of stuff 2nd Gens can't even use anyway. Just get an iPod 1st Gen, use an old version of iTunes so you can Jailbreak and voila you have something almost as good.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

Or you could join fuzzy kittens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you jailbreak your 2nd gen you can add it all on anyway


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I suppose you can always trade away your other electronics, like your DS or something.


...I won't trade away my consoles or my DS, but I do have a Game Boy Color I'd be willing to part with... But that's worth nothing now.... And I've got nothing else to trade away.


----------



## Spikey (Sep 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jailbreakme.com

It doesn't have 4.0, so doesn't have 4.0.2 which blocks the exploit, so those older devices can always jailbreak.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 2, 2010)

Gonna keep my 3rd gen Ipod Touch not a big reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## Splych (Sep 3, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Lol yea I have the same problem, but I'm planning on getting a friend from the states to buy one for me.


haha .
i would buy it during vacation since every year i go to the states xD.


----------

